# Any Fields around SW San Antonio



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm just moved here from Colorado and I am looking for a place to fly. I live close to Sea World off the 1604.
Thanks for any help....


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Any Help???????????


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Not knowledgeable but, I will try and help..........*

Being in outside sales, I drive all over San Antonio. The only place I remember (could be more but i just happen to notice one day) seeing any RC hobbies going on was 1604 @ Bandera rd (hwy 16) off the feeder of 1604 next to the HEB. It was a mowed field with several people parked flying RC airplanes. I am not into RC (however i do find it pretty cool), just happen to notice them a year or so there. I do not know if they still meet there, but ya may want to drive by and see since your close to there anyway.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

*Thanks*

I will give it a try.....
Thanks, Happy Holidays


----------



## steven peterson (Aug 8, 2007)

*rc flying field*

This might be a bit late about ur looking for flying sites.The arcs flying field with 300ft paved runway is located at hi 90 and masterson rd or hi211.The field is just south of hi 90 about.5mile on the right.This is a AMA sancitioned flying site.The best time to come is around 11am on saturdays. The club has a fun fly on the thrid sunday of each month.There is a small covered blecher area to sit under.This is open to the public for free.You must be a member of AMA to fly. We have around 100 or so members with all sorts of planes and helis of all sizes.
My name is Steven Peterson. email [email protected] ph 830 665 9247


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Steve. I live right by there. 
One other question. Who has the best prices for fuel in San Antonio. I'm off 211 and Potranco..?

Thanks, Gary


----------



## steven peterson (Aug 8, 2007)

We have a club member who is a distributor for powermaster fuel.
I always by from him.10%/15% nitro 17$gal,20%/25%nitro19$gal.


----------

